# Slovak: Into him/it



## Karton Realista

Hi
Some time ago I learned that in Slovak you also can say "naň" instead of na neho. Can you do the same with v neho? What would that form be? "Voň"?


----------



## Panceltic

In Slovenian we say:

na njega > nanj
v njega > vanj
za njega > zanj
pod njega > podenj
ob njega > obenj
pred njega > predenj

etc.

So I suppose this should be possible in other Slavic languages too.


----------



## ahvalj

Panceltic said:


> So I suppose this should be possible in other Slavic languages too.


But not in East Slavic: except some boundary dialects, East Slavic has lost the clitic personal pronouns (and thus only has _на яго/на него/на нього_).


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting topic, Karton Realista, I found this on a website:

_*na neho – naňho – naň,
pre neho – preňho – preň,
po neho – poňho – poň,
o neho – oňho – oň,
za neho – zaňho – zaň,
do neho – doňho – doň.*_

Now I wonder if they are not too bookish.


----------



## Panceltic

It seems that Slovak distinguishes _naňho_ for masculine animate and _naň_ for masculine inanimate and neuter?


----------



## Karton Realista

Encolpius said:


> Now I wonder if they are not too bookish.


I also assumed that they are bookish/zastarené, as they are in Polish.


----------



## Encolpius

Oh, do you have something similar in Polish?


----------



## morior_invictus

Karton Realista said:


> *[...]* in Slovak you also can say "naň" instead of na neho.


Can you? 

As was quite rightly noted by Panceltic. . .


Panceltic said:


> It seems that Slovak distinguishes _naňho_ for masculine animate and _naň_ for masculine inanimate and neuter?


. . .
Ani *na* *Petra* nepozrela. / Ani *na neho *nepozrela. 
Ani *na Petra* nepozrela. / Ani *naňho *nepozrela. 
Ani *na Petra* nepozrela. / Ani *naň* nepozrela. 

Prídem si *po auto* až večer. / Prídem si *po neho* až večer.  (but you can hear this usage quite often)
Prídem si *po auto* až večer. / Prídem si *poňho* až večer.  (but you can hear this usage quite often)
Prídem si *po auto* až večer. / Prídem si *poň *až večer. 

As for "into him/it," you will have to give us a sample sentence in which you would like to use it and then we can comment.


----------



## Panceltic

Won't work, it has to be in accusative case.

Vstupil v dom, or sth like that. But then the correct preposition is "do", if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Karton Realista

Panceltic said:


> Vstupil v dom, or sth like that. But then the correct preposition is "do", if I'm not mistaken.


I know, I just realised too late that I gave a wrong sentence.

V kruh vpíšte obdĺžnik.
Vpíšte ....  obdĺžnik.

Vstúpila v neho nečistá sila. 
Vstúpila .... nečistá sila.


----------



## morior_invictus

Karton Realista said:


> V kruh vpíšte obdĺžnik.
> Vpíšte *do kruhu* obdĺžnik.* / Do kruhu vpíšte obdĺžnik. / Vpíšte doň obdĺžnik.*
> 
> Vstúpila v neho nečistá sila.
> Vstúpila *do neho* nečistá sila.* / Vstúpila doňho nečistá sila. / Nečistá sila do neho/doňho vstúpila.*


----------



## Karton Realista

So is the version in my example incorrect or did you give synonymous sentences to mine? 
By your response I assume that you cannot create a short version of v neho.


----------



## Panceltic

I suspect that "v neho" doesn't exist at all in Slovak; but _doň(ho)_ would be the hypothetical form. Similarly, in Slovene "do njega" doesn't exist in accusative, but I can imagine _donj_ would be the short form.


----------



## morior_invictus

Karton Realista said:


> So is the version in my example incorrect or did you give synonymous sentences to mine?


Ah, I'm sorry. Yes, both are incorrect.

V kruh vpíšte obdĺžnik.
Vstúpila v neho nečistá sila. 

Generally speaking, we use "do/dovnútra X " to say where something/someone goes or where someone/something is put. When it's/they're already inside of it, we use "v X." ("do/dovnútra" is usually used with the genitive case and "v" with the accusative/locative case)

Vošiel *do domu*. / Vošiel *doň. *(He walked into the house. / He walked into it.)
Je *v dome*. (He's in the house)
*Do rámu* som dal obraz. (I have put a picture into the frame.) / Dal som* doň* obraz.
*V ráme* je obraz. (There's a picture in the frame.) / Je *v ňom *obraz. (There's a picture in it.)

*Do Petra* vošiel zlý duch. Vošiel *do neho*/*doňho* zlý duch.
*V Petrovi* prebýva zlý duch. / Prebýva *v ňom* zlý duch.

*veriť v *_niekoho/niečo_ (to believe in _someone/something_):
Verím *v jeho/jej/ich/tvoje schopnosti*. (I believe in his/her/their/your abilities.) / Verím *v neho/ňu/nich/teba*. (I believe in him/her/them/you.)
Verím *v priateľstvo* medzi mužom a ženou. (I believe in a friendship between a man and a woman.) / Verím *v to*. (I believe in it.)


----------

